# ANy ladies gone from a dual crown to single crown DH/free ride fork?



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Any ladies make the switch? I'm thinking of making the switch but wanted to know what some impressions where. I'm looking to save some weight and stay coil. My 888 is awesome but it weights aroung 8.5 lbs. Questions are did you notice stiffness difference, traction, handling etc?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Any ladies make the switch? I'm thinking of making the switch but wanted to know what some impressions where. I'm looking to save some weight and stay coil. My 888 is awesome but it weights aroung 8.5 lbs. Questions are did you notice stiffness difference, traction, handling etc?


I frequently switch from a 888 to a Fox 36 on my DH bike depending on the trails I'm riding...you can definitely tell a difference in the suspension/stiffness and travel you get between the two...depending on the size of the drop, you will feel a bit more of the impact with the SC...traction, couldn't really say, must not have made too much of a difference....handling, well anytime you change your fork it's gonna be a bit different because of geometry...but after a few minutes you get used to the different steering types and of course with the single crown it gives you the ability to go further with the handlebars in both directions...hope this helps a bit...and I do recommend the 36...it's a great fork and handles well in rocky sections too...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have Van 36 and it feels great. I was wondering if it would be enough for places like diablo and plattekill? Have you ridden yours in any places like that?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Forks*

I have a Marzocchi 888 on my VP Free for Diablo, and the 66 on my 6.6 which is my trail bike. 
I would have no problem using the 6.6 at Diablo with that fork. I know it'll take what I can do. I haven't tried it yet because it's new and yes, I don't want to scratch the thing up.  
I'll find some pics...


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the info. I have Van 36 and it feels great. I was wondering if it would be enough for places like diablo and plattekill? Have you ridden yours in any places like that?


Haven't ridden Diable or Plattekill, but I've got a 36 Van that I've run at the Whister Bike Park and the North Shore - its handled everything I've put it through.

Biggest thing I've noticed when switching between dual versus single crowns is the effect on geometry (steepness/slackness of head tube angle and turning radius).

I also ran a single crown Sherman (1.5 headtube) for a while - I didn't notice a significant difference between this and the Fox 40 with respect to stiffness etc...

On the other hand, I'm currently running a Fox 40 on my big bike - and I'm loving the 8", its giving me a lot more confidence on big drops (which I doubt I'd do with less travel, but that's likely a mental issue, as I'm sure the bike could handle it!) 

cheers,
pd


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

I raced the US Open on a Morewood with a 66SL. Single crown, all air. 

I love this bike and how easy it is to handle.

Bike weighs in at just under 40 libras.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome rides SuperKat. I totally want the 6.6 or the new socom fro. But I can't figure out how to justify more then 5 bikes to the hubby. Hey I know you live in the NJ/NY area and I'm planning a trip to Plattekill the last weekend of September with my best girlfriend. It would be great to have another girl along if your interested. I have not been to Diablo in months and I'm missing it. My son was very sick and in the hospital. If you are not interested in Plattekill maybe we can hook-up at Diablo before the end of the season.
Thanks for info about the forks, how do you like the 66RC2? I love that fork and I'm considering it for my session frame and putting the van36 on my trail bullit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

I would love to get a fox 40. It would drop the weight on my M1 by almost 2 lbs. ARe you running the soft springs?


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I would love to get a fox 40. It would drop the weight on my M1 by almost 2 lbs. ARe you running the soft springs?


The 40 is awesome!! I'm running the purple springs (my weight is about 125) - the fork initially came with blue which we swapped out before putting the fork on my bike . There is an even softer option (black) for lighter riders too.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/06_40_en.pdf


----------

